

What happened to Hackstor? - dropshopsa

www.hackstor.biz has not been updated in a while, and looks like it just just become frozen in time.<p>Does anybody know what happened?
======
SubZero
_Twilight theme song_ Do do do do do do do do

It looks like it was updated 2 weeks ago to me. I don't frequent that site, so
I don't know if that counts as "frozen."

